# Female cat peeing against the wall of the box?



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

is this something to be worried about? I thought this was only Simba but ive now witnessed Boo do it too. it was a full good amount and everything. just seemed odd.

Shes longer furred if that helps at all.

Definately not always though.

should i be worried?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Just be happy she's peeing _in _the box. If it's something she just started recently, and she's a senior cat it may be mean she is having trouble squatting because her hind legs are sore or it pains her to squat. Some old cats develop arthritis and it makes it difficult for them to squat down properly. Have her checked by a vet if you think she may have a urinary inflammation.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

This is pretty common. I have two females who like to drill their pee against the side of the box. I use high sided tote containers (uncovered) for litter boxes. However, if this is new, or you are concerned about health issues, definitely take her to the vet.


----------



## PumpkinPot (Jun 5, 2013)

I've seen many females do this. If it's new, like any other sudden changes, have her checked out. My male cat does this as well, somehow. It's never outside the litter box even though it's pretty shallow the way he likes it. He has permanently stained the back corners yellow.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Angel likes to pee around the edges and sides all the time. Always has actually, so I think it's normal for her. We just make sure we pile clumping litter along the sides so we don't have to scrape her pee off the sides all the time. Her litterbox looks like a crater because of this! Ha ha!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My female cat does this too. I never thought about it being related to her age, but I wonder if that could be why she does it. I have a breeze litter box, and it has high sides, so thankfully, she never does aim over the sides. Before the breeze box, she always had an enclosed one so it was never an issue either. I have always been happy that at least she is going in the box, and I don't think it is a spraying issue, it's just habit now. You might just have to opt for a litter box with high sides.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I do have a new, very large litter box (large on purpose!). along with our other one. we replaced the very old one. Maybe she just didnt have the room before? Who knows.

She has though, for pooping, always stood up on the side with one back leg in the box.... its like she knows it would get stuck in her furr if she didnt. 

luckily the newer boxes we have are both very high sides on purpose! the other old one was just the bottom of one that can fit a lid. just average. but these ones seem to do well.

except that they dont seem to care at all about the litter attractant. hmmm....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Not uncommon at all. Some cats do the turn around thing and dig, dig, dig. Some cats step in, raise their rump and pee. Some step in squat and pee. Most of mine are edge pee-ers. I have to keep a large sheet of plastic on the floor covered with newspaper to soak up urine when it goes over the side which is about once very few days. No biggee.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Claiken said:


> She has though, for pooping, always stood up on the side with one back leg in the box.... its like she knows it would get stuck in her furr if she didnt.
> 
> ....


I have one of those, too!:lol:




> Originally Posted by *Marcia*
> Some cats do the turn around thing and dig, dig, dig


And one of those. :lol:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Margaux does that too, and it doesn't seem to matter how high I pile the litter. Somehow I end up with half of the pee clump stuck to the wall of the litter box. She's done that for as long as I remember though, so it's not age, at least in her case. She just doesn't squat as much as Celia does.


----------



## SamSim (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm glad I read this post! Meenu's been doing it since I got her (basically start at a squat and then lift her butt while still peeing). I got her when she was 7 yrs old and her previous owners told us that a hooded litter box was the only way to go with her. Now I know why. I tried to change her to a regular one but it was a gross mess (pee all over the wall). Although, when she was at my mothers house, she would use my mother's cats' litter boxes and they were uncovered. No mess there. I think it's only if it's by a wall she will lift her butt... Odd kitty indeed.


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

spirite said:


> it doesn't seem to matter how high I pile the litter. Somehow I end up with half of the pee clump stuck to the wall of the litter box.


Same here, I'm always scraping the pee 'chunks' from the sides of the box...


----------

